# Ubisoft spendet für Restaurierung von Notre-Dame & AC Unity für kurze Zeit gratis



## David Martin (17. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft spendet für Restaurierung von Notre-Dame & AC Unity für kurze Zeit gratis* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ubisoft spendet für Restaurierung von Notre-Dame & AC Unity für kurze Zeit gratis*


----------



## Spiritogre (17. April 2019)

Auch direkt im Store oder bei uPlay.


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2019)

Ha, schoene Aktion und thematisch geht es ja kaum passender.


----------



## Phone (17. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ha, schoene Aktion und thematisch geht es ja kaum passender.



Ich denke es gibt nen Haufen wichtigere Dinge die man machen könnte als eine alte Kirche wieder aufzubauen..

Zum Spiel...Das schlimmste AC von den Bugs aber Origin fand ich noch schlechter!
Ob das jetzt so toll das  zu verschenken ^^


----------



## Nikolis (17. April 2019)

klasse aktion, klasse PR, danke ubisoft!


----------



## BladeWND (17. April 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt nen Haufen wichtigere Dinge die man machen könnte als eine alte Kirche wieder aufzubauen..
> 
> Zum Spiel...Das schlimmste AC von den Bugs aber Origin fand ich noch schlechter!
> Ob das jetzt so toll das  zu verschenken ^^



WO ist denn das Problem?


----------



## Hurshi (17. April 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt nen Haufen wichtigere Dinge die man machen könnte als eine alte Kirche wieder aufzubauen..
> 
> Zum Spiel...Das schlimmste AC von den Bugs aber Origin fand ich noch schlechter!
> Ob das jetzt so toll das  zu verschenken ^^



Wichtiger ist jedenfalls, in die Schule zu gehen und nicht die hälfte der Wörter zu vergessen !


----------



## Spiritogre (17. April 2019)

BladeWND schrieb:


> WO ist denn das Problem?



Wahrscheinlich hat er das gleiche Problem wie die Spinner die heute verkündeten Bibliotheken sind ein Hort des Weißen Patriachats und Kolonialismus weil die Anteile der Bücher Schwarzer Schriftsteller nur einen geringen Teil einnehmen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. April 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt nen Haufen wichtigere Dinge die man machen könnte als eine alte Kirche wieder aufzubauen..


Gibt es. Trotzdem muss man ein Jahrhunderte altes Gebäude, in dem mehr Geschichte steckt, als in allem, was die Neuzeit so hervor gebracht hat, nicht verbrannt stehen lassen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es ohnehin auch eine Gefahr für Menschen wäre, die sich darin aufhalten, wenn man das Ding nicht wieder in Schuss bringen würde.


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt nen Haufen wichtigere Dinge die man machen könnte als eine alte Kirche wieder aufzubauen..
> 
> Zum Spiel...Das schlimmste AC von den Bugs aber Origin fand ich noch schlechter!
> Ob das jetzt so toll das  zu verschenken ^^



Also, bei der Sache, Geld fuer den Wiederaufbau einer Kirche zu spenden, das hatte ich mir auch erst ueberlegt, als ich gestern von den krassen Spenden dieser beiden Milliardaersfamilien gehoert hatte.
Aber ich denke man muss es halt auch als historisches Bauwerk, Wahrzeichen von Paris und schlicht als einen Ausdruck menschlichen Kulturguts sehen. Insofern hoffe ich schon, dass sie die Kathedrale wieder aufbauen werden. Sonst wuerde uns da schon was verlorengehen.

Zu Unity, ich habe es erst ca. 1.5 Jahre nach release zum ersten mal gespielt, da lief es dann aber einwandfrei. Dass es einen verbuggten release hatte ist ja bekannt und war sicher ein gerechtfertigter Shitstorm (sollte bitte nicht wieder vorkommen), inzwischen ist aber anscheinend praktisch alle davon gefixt und ich fand es war ein sehr cooles Spiel. Kann man also auf jeden Fall geschenkt nehmen. 

Und Origin fand ich super, endlich mal frischer Wind im AC Franchise und  sehr sehr gut umgesetzt.

Wir liegen da also nicht so ganz auf einer Wellenlaenge.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. April 2019)

BladeWND schrieb:


> WO ist denn das Problem?



Es gibt keines, er will nur irgendwas zum haten/Trollen, alles andere  ließe sich nicht erklären


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Zu Unity, ich habe es erst ca. 1.5 Jahre nach release zum ersten mal gespielt, da lief es dann aber einwandfrei. Dass es einen verbuggten release hatte ist ja bekannt und war sicher ein gerechtfertigter Shitstorm (sollte bitte nicht wieder vorkommen), inzwischen ist aber anscheinend praktisch alle davon gefixt und ich fand es war ein sehr cooles Spiel. Kann man also auf jeden Fall geschenkt nehmen.


Unity hab ich ca. ein halbes Jahr nach Release gespielt und ich fand es doch recht gut.  Da konnte ich es auch völlig bugfrei spielen. Hat Spaß gemacht. Origins dagegen fand ich sehr gut.


----------



## TAOO (17. April 2019)

Wow ! Einach nur Bombe . Unity hatte ich noch nicht . Ein hoch auf' Assassines Creed ! Danke


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2019)

Schöne Aktion. Auch eine Art Solidarität zu zeigen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## BladeWND (17. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es gibt keines, er will nur irgendwas zum haten/Trollen, alles andere  ließe sich nicht erklären



Danke


----------



## Loosa (17. April 2019)

Schöne Aktion. 

Vor allem weil es nicht nur billige PR ist. Zumindest scheint es mir so. Ubisoft sind Franzosen. Und zufälligerweise haben sie da ein Spiel mit genau diesem Thema.
Aber es ist nicht bloß ein Sale (von dessen Einnahmen vielleicht sogar Spenden abgehen könnten).

Ihre Beweggründe nehme ihnen hier tatsächlich ab. Es, nach den üblen Bildern der letzten Tage, ermöglichen zu wollen das Gebäude in alter Pracht erleben zu können.
Klar macht es Werbung. Und schafft Aufmerksamkeit für Paris. Aber IMO sehr positive.


----------



## gabr1eL44 (17. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion. Auch eine Art Solidarität zu zeigen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Häh? Du zeigst Solidarität mit Frankreich, wenn du dir kostenlos ein Spiel holst und zockst? Klingt gut. Beim nächsten Amoklauf irgendwo zieh ich los und such mir irgendwo Freibier. Ich bin ja kein Unmensch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2019)

gabr1eL44 schrieb:


> Häh? Du zeigst Solidarität mit Frankreich, wenn du dir kostenlos ein Spiel holst und zockst? Klingt gut. Beim nächsten Amoklauf irgendwo zieh ich los und such mir irgendwo Freibier. Ich bin ja kein Unmensch.


Ich meine den Zug von Ubisoft, du Deppert. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2019)

Ja super. Was hab ich mir Anfang des Jahres endlich mal im Sale gegönnt? - raten Sie mal ...


----------



## Kasper1510 (17. April 2019)

Auch wenn ich Unity schon habe,dennoch eine schöne Aktion von Ubisoft hinter der man nicht wieder nur "böses" vermuten sollte.Sicher ist das gute PR,aber Ubisoft sind Franzosen und diese  Aktion/Spende finde ich absolut ok. Mehr als das sogar.Feiner Zug. *daumenhoch*


----------



## Spiritogre (17. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja super. Was hab ich mir Anfang des Jahres endlich mal im Sale gegönnt? - raten Sie mal ...


Haha, und bei mir war es letztes Jahr.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es gibt keines, er will nur irgendwas zum haten/Trollen, alles andere  ließe sich nicht erklären



Es gibt eben auch Menschen die von Kirche gar nichts halten.
Notre Dame steht eben auch für die k. Kirche= Unterdrückung anders Denkender, Folter, Zwangs Doktrin, Missbrauch von Schutzbedürftigen(Kinder)usw.
Das man da auch mal anderer Meinung sein darf, wen wundert es.
Das Notre Dame nebenbei auch ein Extrem Prunkvolles Gebäude ist und ein sehr Imposantes Wahrzeichen von Paris ist eine andere Sache.
Das jetzt allerdings zu Spenden aufgerufen wird finde ich bei aller Liebe auch zu einem solchem Gulturgut für ziemlich beschämend und fast schon pervers. Das sollte doch so ein Staat wie Frankreich selbst mal in die Hand bekommen können. Oder kostet Brüssel und Griechenland und was da noch so kommt  doch mehr. Ist Frankreich Pleite?
So wie man hört war Notre Dame schon seit Jahren sehr Renovierungs bedürftig. Traurig das man lieber als Staat mal locker zig Milliarden in ein Bodenloses Fass wie eben auch Griechenland stopft um Inter die eigenen Banken zu retten die diesen ganzen Müll verzapft haben aber seine Interne Struktur vergisst. Siehe auch hier in Deutschland.
Was für eine verfehlte Politik, in meinen Augen.

PS: Was zahlt eigentlich der Vatikan für den Wiederaufbau eines seiner Denkmäler? Ich denke mal wie üblich gar nichts.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja super. Was hab ich mir Anfang des Jahres endlich mal im Sale gegönnt? - raten Sie mal ...


Tröste dich, dein Geld wird direkt in Notre Dame gesteckt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. April 2019)

Dann hab ich ja bald alle zusammen und keins je richtig gespielt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ja bald alle zusammen und keins je richtig gespielt.


Joueur miserable!!!  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tröste dich, dein Geld wird direkt in Notre Dame gesteckt.


 … und zwar in ein aufwendiges Aqworrel…


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tröste dich, dein Geld wird direkt in Notre Dame gesteckt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeeFilly (17. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gibt es. Trotzdem muss man ein Jahrhunderte altes Gebäude, in dem mehr Geschichte steckt, als in allem, was die Neuzeit so hervor gebracht hat, nicht verbrannt stehen lassen.



Woran machst Du denn "Geschichte" fest?

Steckt dann z. B. im Petersdom keine (bzw. weniger) Geschichte?


----------



## LOX-TT (17. April 2019)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Woran machst Du denn "Geschichte" fest?
> 
> Steckt dann z. B. im Petersdom keine (bzw. weniger) Geschichte?



Hat er ja nicht behauptet oder?


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja super. Was hab ich mir Anfang des Jahres endlich mal im Sale gegönnt? - raten Sie mal ...



Rate mal was ich mir gestern gekauft habe weil ich dachte mir so siehste nochmal Notre Dame ^^


----------



## HeavyM (17. April 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist jedenfalls, in die Schule zu gehen und nicht die hälfte der Wörter zu vergessen !




Ich schmeiße mich weg, so muss eine Scheisshauslektüre sein. Und wie recht du hast.

Zur Aktion: Generell eine Gute Sache jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage ob man bei Frankreichs momentanen Problemen nicht diese 1Mrd Euro sinnvoller ins Volks investieren sollte. Ja es ist Historisch,  ja es ist wertvoll, jedoch wertvoller als die Menschen selbst?  

Das Ubisoft das Spiel verschenkt find ich aber auch echt nett.


----------



## Phone (17. April 2019)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Danke



nur weil er es nicht erklären kann heißt es nicht das er recht hat


----------



## AnnoDomini (17. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt eben auch Menschen die von Kirche gar nichts halten.
> Notre Dame steht eben auch für die k. Kirche= Unterdrückung anders Denkender, Folter, Zwangs Doktrin, Missbrauch von Schutzbedürftigen(Kinder)usw.
> Das man da auch mal anderer Meinung sein darf, wen wundert es.
> Das Notre Dame nebenbei auch ein Extrem Prunkvolles Gebäude ist und ein sehr Imposantes Wahrzeichen von Paris ist eine andere Sache.
> ...



Um mal deiner Oberflächlichkeit auf die Sprünge zu helfen.

Die großen Kathedralen werden in Frankreich nur deswegen finanziert, weil es sogenannte staatliche Denkmäler sind. Frankreich ist nicht umsonst Vorreiter in Sachen Säkularisierung gewesen. Wenn du in kleine Dörfer oder Städte fährst, dann siehst du, wie stark die Kirchen herunter gekommen sind.

Und das Thema Griechenland hat mit der Sache mal gar nichts zu tun, aber für nen Rundumschlag reicht es immer, ne? Solidarität nennt man das.

Ein Gebäude zu sanieren und dafür auch einmal zu sperren, welches DER Touristenmagnet ist, ist für einen Staat immer schwierig. Stell Dir vor, du  würdest das Louvre für 5 Jahre sperren. Vor allem in einer Stadt wie Paris, in der Arm und Reich bzw. verschiedene Extreme nur wenige Straßen voneinander weg liegen, spielt die Notre Dame eine immens wichtige Rolle. Wir Deutschen haben dieses überstaatliche Identifikationssymbol nicht (mehr).
 Kulturelle Identifikation spielt in Frankreich eine viel wichtigere Rolle als in Deutschland oder anderen Ländern. Es reicht nicht einfach nur französisch zu lernen, deswegen haben so viele Franko-Afrikaner große Probleme. Integration gelingt in Frankreich nicht über Sprache sondern über Kultur und Miteinander. Die Franzosen sind da sehr eigen. 

Bei solchen oberflächlichen Meinungen trifft mich echt der Schlag. Allein wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Zeitgeschichte in diesem Gebäude steckt, wie viele Menschen an ihr gebaut, gebetet und gefeiert haben. Ich habe vor vielen Jahren in ihr gestanden und war beeindruckt, schon ein wenig glücklich die Vollendung der gotischen Architektur einmal zu sehen. Ein Meisterwerk, wenn man die Türme und Tore und die Archivolten betrachtet, wenn man mitten in der Vierung steht und durch die Kathedrale blickte.

Und nebenbei bemerkt, lese er einmal den Glöckner von Notre-Dame von Victor Hugo.


----------



## WeeFilly (17. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hat er ja nicht behauptet oder?


Ähhh... doch?


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Um mal deiner Oberflächlichkeit auf die Sprünge zu helfen.
> 
> Die großen Kathedralen werden in Frankreich nur deswegen finanziert, weil es sogenannte staatliche Denkmäler sind. Frankreich ist nicht umsonst Vorreiter in Sachen Säkularisierung gewesen. Wenn du in kleine Dörfer oder Städte fährst, dann siehst du, wie stark die Kirchen herunter gekommen sind.
> 
> ...



Deine Meinung, die ich auch akzeptiere. Verstanden hast du mich trotzdem nicht. Macht aber nichts, ich denke da ein wenig weiter oder eben anders.
Wie gesagt, deine Meinung, Okey, ich sehe das ein wenig anders.


----------



## Kasper1510 (17. April 2019)

Ich hatte ne Ellenlange Diskussion mit Frau und Freunden die nicht zu Unrecht bemerkten das es viel Armut in Europa gibt.Die meinten da wäre das Geld besser aufgehoben.Ich bin ehrlich gesagt der Meinung das so ein Symbol nicht einfach so verkommen darf.Man kann von der Kirche halten was man will,ich mag die selbst nicht (also die kath.Kirche,nicht auf Notre Dame bezogen) obwohl gläubiger Mensch,aber Notre Dame ist mehr als nur eine Kirche.

Es ist peinlich das ein Land,und das gilt nicht nur für Frankreich!,nicht die Armut besiegen *und* solche Denkmäler wieder selbst aufbauen kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. April 2019)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Woran machst Du denn "Geschichte" fest?
> 
> Steckt dann z. B. im Petersdom keine (bzw. weniger) Geschichte?


Ich versteh die Frage nicht.  



WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ähhh... doch?


Ähhh...nein? 

Der Petersdom wurde ja nun nicht erst in den letzten fünfzig Jahren erbaut, sondern hat auch einige hundert Jahre auf dem Buckel. Und wenn der nieder brennt, dann bin ich durchaus dafür, dass er ebenso wieder aufgebaut werden sollte. Kirche hin oder her (ich bin nun auch kein Freund der Religion), aber das sind historische Gebäude, die äußerst geschichtsträchtig sind und daher auch stehen bleiben und im Zweifelsfall auch wieder erneuert werden sollten. Denn solche Gebäude erinnern uns auch immer wieder an die Geschichte und dienen sowohl als Mahnmal, als auch als Inspiration. 

Was also deine [beliebiges Adjektiv einfügen] Frage soll, entzieht sich mir völlig. Immerhin sprach ich recht explizit von der Neuzeit (oder eben auch von recht modernen Gebäuden) und nicht von einem Gebäude, das zwar jünger als Notre-Dame de Paris ist, aber trotzdem einige hundert Jahre alt ist. Und ja, ich spreche einem Gebäude, das beinahe tausend Jahre 'gesehen' hat, mehr Wert zu, als irgendeinem Bau, das kaum mehr als einen kleinen Bruchteil dieser Zeit erlebt hat. 

Ich denke aber auch, eben *weil * Gebäude dieser Art von einer Institution erbaut wurden, die vor hunderten Jahren viel Leid über Europa gebracht hat (ja, katholische Kirche, du bist gemeint!), sollte man sie stehen lassen. 

@Batze
Die Frage, was denn der Vatikan für den Neuaufbau macht, ist allerdings schon ziemlich berechtigt. Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Das jetzt allerdings zu Spenden aufgerufen wird finde ich bei aller Liebe auch zu einem solchem [K]ulturgut für ziemlich beschämend und fast schon pervers.



Wird denn zu spenden aktiv aufgerufen? Davon habe ich noch nichts gehoert. Fuer mich klang das eher so als gaebe es einen Haufen Leute und Konzerne, die von sich aus Spenden angeboten haben (eben auch Ubisoft).

Laut diesem Artikel organisiert Paris lediglich eine Geberkonferenz. Das finde ich dann aber auch in Ordnung, gegenueber den Leuten, die sihc von sich aus engagiert haben.

Uebrigens, mMn ein geiles Zitat aus dem Artikel:


> Auch Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel erklärte, Deutschland sei bereit, "mit deutscher Expertise, deutscher Erfahrung" den Wiederaufbau zu unterstützen.



Berliner Flughafen, Elbphilharmonie, Stuttgart 21...
Ja, wir sind schon ein Volk von Baumeistern!


----------



## Loosa (17. April 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Bei solchen oberflächlichen Meinungen trifft mich echt der Schlag.



In die Richtung ging auch mein erster Gedanke.

Frankreich ist ein enorm zentralistisches Land. Und Notre Dame ist _das_ Herz Frankreichs. Das ist eben mehr als ein blöder Spruch.  Es hat fast ein Jahrtausend Geschichte miterlebt und war immer ein zentraler Zeuge davon. In allen guten wie eben auch schrecklichen Dingen.

Deutschland war schon immer völlig anders strukturiert, und etwas vergleichbares hat es bei uns nie gegeben.
Das mag deren Sichtweise für uns umso schwerer vorstellbar machen. Aber diese Unterschiede nichtmal zu reflektieren ist... oberflächlich.




MrFob schrieb:


> Wird denn zu spenden aktiv aufgerufen? Davon habe ich noch nichts gehoert. Fuer mich klang das eher so als gaebe es einen Haufen Leute und Konzerne, die von sich aus Spenden angeboten haben (eben auch Ubisoft).



Jein. Auf der Infoseite von Ubisoft:


> We encourage all of you who want to help with the restoration and reconstruction of the Cathedral to join Ubisoft in donating.



Auf UPlay:


> We encourage all of you who are interested to donate as well



Wen es interessiert, der könnte das kostenlose Spiel ja zum Anlass nehmen diese €30 lieber woanders hinzugeben.


----------



## Batze (17. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> @Batze
> Die Frage, was denn der Vatikan für den Neuaufbau macht, ist allerdings schon ziemlich berechtigt. Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


Hatte ich schon in einem anderem post gesagt, mit Zitat.
Ohne Witz, sie beten. Das ist das was der Vatikan macht.
Das ist das was alle Religionen machen, Beten.
Lasst sie sterben, lasst sie untergehen, aber wir haben ja unsere Gebete, das hilft.


----------



## BladeWND (17. April 2019)

Gott im Himmel.... hier gibt es etwas kostenlos und es wird etwas gespendet (Sache ist egal) und es wird dennoch gejammert....


----------



## WeeFilly (17. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Frage nicht.
> 
> 
> Ähhh...nein?
> ...



Vielleicht liegt es an der "Neuzeit", keine Ahnung...

Wikipedia: "Vereinfacht ist heute zur Datierung des Neuzeitbeginns die runde Jahreszahl 1500 gängig geworden."


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. April 2019)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es an der "Neuzeit", keine Ahnung...
> 
> Wikipedia: "Vereinfacht ist heute zur Datierung des Neuzeitbeginns die runde Jahreszahl 1500 gängig geworden."



1500 war ja noch Mittelalter. 

Zugegeben, "Neuzeit" ist natürlich eine recht lange Zeitspanne, die nicht erst gestern los ging. Da war meine eigene Formulierung natürlich fehlerhaft. Nennen wir es einfach mal "Moderne".


----------



## OldMCJimBob (17. April 2019)

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen off-topic, aber mich irritieren diese Spenden bzw. deren Notwendigkeit total. Für den Notre Dame gibt es keine Brandschutzversicherung? Ernsthaft? Hierzulande ist das bei einem Gebäude in öffentlicher Hand gar nicht möglich / erlaubt, und ich hätte bezweifelt, dass das in Frankreich anders sein soll.

Zum Thema selbst: Schade, dass die Aktion nicht für die Playstation-Version gilt (oder geht das irgendwie?). Ich würde es sehr gern ausprobieren.


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 1500 war ja noch Mittelalter.



Nah, 1500 waren wir schon mitten in der Renaissance.
Noch nie Assassin's Creed 2 gespielt? #gamereducation


----------



## Lolmann23 (17. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht ein bisschen off-topic, aber mich irritieren diese Spenden bzw. deren Notwendigkeit total. Für den Notre Dame gibt es keine Brandschutzversicherung? Ernsthaft? Hierzulande ist das bei einem Gebäude in öffentlicher Hand gar nicht möglich / erlaubt, und ich hätte bezweifelt, dass das in Frankreich anders sein soll.



Ob es eine Versicherung gibt weiß ich nicht. Allerdings ist die französische Kirche bei weitem nicht so wohlhabend wie die deutsche, da es z.B. keine Kirchensteuer gibt. Also ich denke schon die Spenden Sinn machen. (Wobei man sicherlich diskutieren kann warum für ein Gebäude schnell mal ca.  1 Milliarde zusammenkommen und bei humanen Katastrophen wie in Mosambik nur ein Bruchteil dessen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema)


----------



## OldMCJimBob (17. April 2019)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Ob es eine Versicherung gibt weiß ich nicht. Allerdings ist die französische Kirche bei weitem nicht so wohlhabend wie die deutsche, da es z.B. keine Kirchensteuer gibt.



Das Bauwerk gehört dem Staat Frankreich und nicht der Kirche, insofern ist der Kontostand der französischen Kirche irrelevant. Und gerade bei öffentlichen Gebäuden (und dann noch von solcher Bedeutung) sind Versicherungen die Regel. Es lässt sich wesentlich einfacher ein Haushalt aufstellen, wenn solche Eventualitäten von vornherein abgedeckt sind etc.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Das Bauwerk gehört dem Staat Frankreich und nicht der Kirche, insofern ist der Kontostand der französischen Kirche irrelevant. Und gerade bei öffentlichen Gebäuden (und dann noch von solcher Bedeutung) sind Versicherungen die Regel. Es lässt sich wesentlich einfacher ein Haushalt aufstellen, wenn solche Eventualitäten von vornherein abgedeckt sind etc.


 Selbst wenn es versichert ist, dann vermutlich nicht mit über einer Milliarde Euro. Hinzu kommt, dass der Brand ja evlt durch die Baufirma verursacht wurde - die hat GANZ sicher keine Versicherungssumme in dieser Höhe. 

Was man aber nicht vergessen darf: das Geld geht ja nicht zu 100% in Material und ist dann "weg" - ein gar nicht mal unerheblicher Teil des Geldes geht als Lohn über den Tresen, und von dem geht ein großer Teil in die Einkommensteuer und Sozialsysteme, vom Rest geht ein großer Teil vermutlich in den Konsum, und nebenbei wird der ein oder andere neue Job geschaffen. Es wird also nicht so sein, dass "der Staat" um 1-2 Mrd ärmer wird. Ärmer würde Frankreich werden, wenn der Staat nichts tun würde, denn dann würden im Laufe der Zeit weit mehr als nur ein paar Mrd. flöten gehen, nämlich an Tourismuseinahmen und Nebeneffekten dadurch.


----------



## Lolmann23 (17. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Das Bauwerk gehört dem Staat Frankreich und nicht der Kirche, insofern ist der Kontostand der französischen Kirche irrelevant. Und gerade bei öffentlichen Gebäuden (und dann noch von solcher Bedeutung) sind Versicherungen die Regel. Es lässt sich wesentlich einfacher ein Haushalt aufstellen, wenn solche Eventualitäten von vornherein abgedeckt sind etc.



Das wusste ich, mal wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nah, 1500 waren wir schon mitten in der Renaissance.
> Noch nie Assassin's Creed 2 gespielt? #gamereducation


Mein Fehler. Schon richtig.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mein Fehler. Schon richtig.



So ganz falsch war die Aussage ja nicht. "Ende des Mittelalters" war ja kein festes Datum, sondern vielmehr ein Prozess von mehreren Jahr(zehnt)en.

Während die "Renaissance"  z. B. in den oberitalienischen Stadtstaaten relativ früh einsetzte (14. Jahrhundert), waren andere europäische Regionen da deutlich später dran. Ich behaupte mal, dass es in abgelegeneren Ecken des römischen Reiches dt. Nation noch um ~1600 rum ziemlich "mittelalterlich" war. 

Aber grundsätzlich ist "Ende 15. Jh." ein guter Eck- bzw. Wendepunkt.


----------



## Phone (17. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt eben auch Menschen die von Kirche gar nichts halten.
> Notre Dame steht eben auch für die k. Kirche= Unterdrückung anders Denkender, Folter, Zwangs Doktrin, Missbrauch von Schutzbedürftigen(Kinder)usw.
> Das man da auch mal anderer Meinung sein darf, wen wundert es.
> Das Notre Dame nebenbei auch ein Extrem Prunkvolles Gebäude ist und ein sehr Imposantes Wahrzeichen von Paris ist eine andere Sache.
> ...



Die haben kein Geld weil ihre Kardinäle in Badewannen liegen die 7.000-10.000 Euro kosten und so eine Villa ist halt teuer aber geht ruhig alle in die Kirche und spendet fröhlich 

Genauso sehe ich das auch...700 Millionen innerhalb ein paar Tage sammeln können aber für ich sage mal Pflege / Rente / und Schulen muss gebettelt werden...Und dann klopfen sich die Reichen auch noch auf die Schulter xD ...abgesehen davon das sie es eh als Spende absetzen.
Klar das Ding muss gesichert werden, soll ja nicht noch mehr passieren aber alles andere ist unverhältnismäßig!

Auch die 120 Millionen die sie für die Gorch Fock ausgeben wollen finde ich unverständlich...

Geschichte bleibt weiterhin bestehen, dafür muss nirgendwo in der Welt ein Gebäude stehen, ahh da frag ich mich warum sie die MIR nicht noch mal aufgebaut haben..So als erste Weltraumstation!


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2019)

Falsch. Salyut 1 war die erste. Die erste westliche war Skylab


----------



## 1xok (18. April 2019)

Klasse, dass sich Ubi als französisches Unternehmen da engagiert. 

Mich hat die Sache auch geschockt. Ist wirklich dramatisch. Da sind 800 Jahre Menschheitsgeschichte einfach abgebrannt.  


Die benötigten Bäume für die Rekonstruktion hätte man vor über 100 Jahren pflanzen müssen.


----------



## Y0SHi (18. April 2019)

dachte es gibt typisch für ubisoft einen "burn down" DLC um 2€ und dazu eine napalm lootbox um 1€ ?

verstehe das mit der milliarde innerhalb von wenigen stunden auch nicht. alleine mal wieviele menschen auf der erde gerne eine "prothese" hätten und keine bekommen.
ne, sorry.


----------



## Loosa (18. April 2019)

Nichts spenden spart mehr Kohle. Aber einer der Großspender hat schon angekündigt, auf Steuernachlässe zu verzichten. So viel dazu.


Aber warum denn _nicht_ spenden? Solche Ereignisse berühren eine Menge Menschen persönlich. Auch die mit kleinem Geldbeutel. Wenn sie helfen wollen, aber nicht zufällig historisch geschulte Zimmerleute sind... sollen sie Geld ausgeben, wenn sie sich danach besser fühlen. Das ist ja _auch_ ein Teil davon.

Warum haben die Leute auf den Straßen wohl gebetet und gesungen? Sie konnten sonst nichts besseres tun. Weder um zu helfen, noch um sich zu trösten.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es versichert ist, dann vermutlich nicht mit über einer Milliarde Euro. Hinzu kommt, dass der Brand ja evlt durch die Baufirma verursacht wurde - die hat GANZ sicher keine Versicherungssumme in dieser Höhe.



Versicherungen sind mit Sicherheit gedeckelt. Es könnte sich wohl auch niemand eine Police für so ein Szenario leisten. Wenn die Versicherungssumme aufgebraucht ist, dann ist mit Entschädigungen spätestens Schluss, sobald die Baufirmen pleite sind.
Außerdem müsste die Schuldfrage erstmal geklärt werden. Das dürfte eh recht aussichtslos sein.


----------



## batesvsronin (18. April 2019)

Dresdner Frauenkirche wurde auch wieder aufgebaut, unter anderem durch Spenden. Das Berliner Schloss sammelt Spenden für den Wiederaufbau. 

2 Sekunden gegoogelt, Ubisoft hat 2017 50.000 gespendet für Wiederaufbau nach dem Wirbelsturm in Puerto Rico und 2015 war eine große Spendenaktion für das Erdbeben in Nepal... vermutlich war da noch mehr, also ist es doch Blödsinn denen jetzt Vorwürfe zu machen.


----------



## Batze (18. April 2019)

Und wer spendet für die armen Berliner und BER damit da mal Leute ran dürfen die Ahnung haben?


----------



## Batze (18. April 2019)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> 2 Sekunden gegoogelt, Ubisoft hat 2017 50.000 gespendet für Wiederaufbau nach dem Wirbelsturm in Puerto Rico und 2015 war eine große Spendenaktion für das Erdbeben in Nepal... vermutlich war da noch mehr, also ist es doch Blödsinn denen jetzt Vorwürfe zu machen.


Niemand macht doch Ubisoft Vorwürfe.

Aber wieso jetzt irgendwelche Milliardäre das an die Große Glocke hängen, das mag wohl der ein oder andere nicht gerne  hören.
Also ich spende auch jeden Monat 10.-€ ans Braunschweiger Tierheim, das ist mehr im Vergleich was die da machen und ich denke auch viele hier im Forum spenden hier und da mal was, aber das kommt nicht in die Schlagzeilen, einfach still und leise und gut ist. Und für viele ist das eben nicht mal ein Griff in die Briefmarken Kasse wie bei den Millinäros die das auch noch absetzen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wer spendet für die armen Berliner und BER damit da mal Leute ran dürfen die Ahnung haben?


Ich glaub, BER ist sowieso ein völlig kaputtes Projekt, das nicht mehr zu retten ist.


----------



## Cobar (18. April 2019)

Was hier direkt wieder abgeht...
...und für andere Leute (z.B. mich) ist es nur ein altes, großes Gebäude, das mich nicht interessiert.

Dass die Kirche in Frankreich ärmer wäre, das mag ja sein.
Der Vatikan selbst schwimmt aber so im Geld, die wissen gar nicht, wo sie das alles hinpacken sollen.
Die könnten hunderte Notre Dames renovieren und hätten noch genug, aber ja... spendet, denn so erhaltet ihr Erlösung.
Eure Ablassbriefe kommen dann mit der Post, aber das Porto dafür müsst ihr natürlich selbst übernehmen.


----------



## Martina (18. April 2019)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Ob es eine Versicherung gibt weiß ich nicht. Allerdings ist die französische Kirche bei weitem nicht so wohlhabend wie die deutsche, da es z.B. keine Kirchensteuer gibt. Also ich denke schon die Spenden Sinn machen. (Wobei man sicherlich diskutieren kann warum für ein Gebäude schnell mal ca.  1 Milliarde zusammenkommen und bei humanen Katastrophen wie in Mosambik nur ein Bruchteil dessen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema)



Notre Dame gehört dem Staat nicht der Kirche
Und ne Versicherung wäre Pleite be den kosten


----------



## golani79 (18. April 2019)

Wie ignorant hier einige gegenüber Kultur und Geschichte sind, ist faszinierend.



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cobar (18. April 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie ignorant hier einige gegenüber Kultur und Geschichte sind, ist faszinierend.



Wie ignorant hier einige anderen Ansichten gegenüber sind ebenso...
Wie hart man immer direkt angegangen wird bei solchen öffentlichen Themen, wenn man mal einer anderen Meinung ist, ist schon irgendwie witzig 
Nicht jeder interessiert sich für alte teure Gebäude, die irgendwo in der Gegend rumstehen und nicht jeder hat auch viel mit Religion oder Kirche zu tun und nichts anderes ist Notre Dame... eine große, teure Kirche...


----------



## Kartamus (18. April 2019)

Und plötzlich ist das Geld da und Millionen werden gesammelt und gespendet. Wie wäre es mal solche Summen von Geld für wirkliche Probleme zu sammeln?


----------



## Samlana (18. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Niemand macht doch Ubisoft Vorwürfe.
> 
> Aber wieso jetzt irgendwelche Milliardäre das an die Große Glocke hängen, das mag wohl der ein oder andere nicht gerne  hören.
> Also ich spende auch jeden Monat 10.-€ ans Braunschweiger Tierheim, das ist mehr im Vergleich was die da machen und ich denke auch viele hier im Forum spenden hier und da mal was, aber das kommt nicht in die Schlagzeilen, einfach still und leise und gut ist. Und für viele ist das eben nicht mal ein Griff in die Briefmarken Kasse wie bei den Millinäros die das auch noch absetzen.



Ich finde es nicht verkehrt, wenn die Spender auf ihre Spenden aufmerksam machen. Wenn dadurch der eine oder andere weitere Spender ermutigt wird was zu geben, dann ist das doch eine feine Sache. 

Es wird viel zu sehr mit dem Finger auf andere gezeigt und bei allem was in der Welt so passiert ein Grund gesucht, über den man Meckern kann. In dem aktuellen Fall wird über die Leute gemeckert die es schade finden, dass die Kathedrale abgebrannt ist, weil es doch nur ein altes Gebäude ist und die sich nicht aufregen sollen. Es wird über die Spender gemeckert, weil diese nur spenden, um gute Publicity zu bekommen. 

Etwas einfach mal hinzunehmen ist heute kaum noch möglich.


----------



## Loosa (18. April 2019)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal solche Summen von Geld für wirkliche Probleme zu sammeln?



Schließt das Eine denn das Andere aus?
Das ist doch keine Frage von entweder oder.

Oder darf ich mir keine neue Konsole gönnen, bis nicht alles Leid der Welt gelöst ist?


----------



## MichaelG (18. April 2019)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Notre Dame gehört dem Staat nicht der Kirche
> Und ne Versicherung wäre Pleite be den kosten



Dafür gibt es sogenannte Rückversicherungen bei denen normale Versicherer Großschäden abdecken. Trotzdem gibt es bei vielen Versicherungen Deckungsgrenzen. Aber es gibt eben auch Versicherungen mit unbegrenzter Deckung. Die kosten aber auch.


----------



## Kahlmoix (18. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wer spendet für die armen Berliner und BER damit da mal Leute ran dürfen die Ahnung haben?



Wolln wa nich, keen Berliner will dit Ding ham... Tejel und Schönefeld reichen uns zum abhebn.

und zum Vatikan, erst heut morgen gesehen, die Spenden nichts sondern schicken Gutachter oder Experten die sich dit da ankiekn solln aba Jeld ham se nich. Gloobe dit Vermögen vom Vatikan mit allen Aktien und Wertpapieren soll bei 15? Milliarden liegen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es sogenannte Rückversicherungen bei denen normale Versicherer Großschäden abdecken. Trotzdem gibt es bei vielen Versicherungen Deckungsgrenzen. Aber es gibt eben auch Versicherungen mit unbegrenzter Deckung. Die kosten aber auch.


Genau so ist es und für dich Münchener Rück wäre sowas wohl gut zu stemmen. Sogar die Allianz könnte das schaffen bei deren Umsätzen, nur will hat keiner die entsprechenden Beiträge zahlen.


----------



## AnnoDomini (18. April 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Was hier direkt wieder abgeht...
> ...und für andere Leute (z.B. mich) ist es nur ein altes, großes Gebäude, das mich nicht interessiert.
> 
> Dass die Kirche in Frankreich ärmer wäre, das mag ja sein.
> ...




Ich weiß nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist.

Frankreich ist zentralistisch und laizistisch: 1905 gab es in Frankreich das  Gesetz zur Trennung von Kirche und Staat (französisch Loi relative à la séparation des Eglises et de l’Etat, damals ziemlich umstritten, wenn man in alte Zeitungen blickt. Der Staat hat in dem Jahr alle Kirchen als staatliche Gebäude übernommen und finanziert diese: Der Vatikan, das Bistum oder andere haben keine Möglichkeit finanziell mitzumischen. Aufgrund der strikten Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat finanziert sich die Kirche in Frankreich mit freiwilligen Beiträgen (Karfreitag ist hier übrigens der freiwillige Zahltag), damit wird aber nur Personal bezahlt.

Für Notre-Dame ist zum Beispiel die Kommune Paris zuständig, aber die ist auch meistens pleite und kann auch nicht so viel investieren, wie sie gern möchte - ein Teufelskreis, wenn man so will. So geht es vielen kirchlichen Gebäuden vor allem in Nordfrankreich. Den Kommunen fehlen die Gelder für die Finanzierung von Architektur. In Chartres hat man vor vielen Jahren einmal Geld in die Hand genommen, Chartres ist in meinen Augen eine der schönsten Kathedralen gotischer Art, die ich je gesehen habe: Jemandem wie mir treibt das Tränen in die Augen solch vollendete Schönheit zu sehen und dass sich Menschen liebevoll darum bemühen. Die Menschen sind stolz darauf, dass sich über der Stadt diese gotische Kathedrale erhebt. Ich vermute die wenigsten unter den Meckerern waren jemals in Frankreich oder hat eine der Kathedralen besucht, um den Wert eines dieser Bauwerke zu verstehen.

Wenn ich heute den Toten sagen würde "Eure Mühe und Arbeit, die ihr damals investiert habt, die ihr geschuftet und geackert habt, für all das interessieren sich Eure Nachfahren nicht mehr und würden es lieber zerstören, abreißen, weil irgendwie der Hauch "Kirche" daran klebt", ich glaube dann würde manch ein Toter auch ohne Religion wieder aus seinem Grab kommen. Vielleicht ist es heute nicht mehr modern oder fair, die Leistungen _anderer_ anzuerkennen, weil in unserer heutigen Leistungsgesellschaft nur noch die eigene Leistung zählt - insbesondere wenn man sich im Vergleich zur Gotik die ganze moderne, einfallslose Architektur ansieht, mit der heute Innenstädte zugepflastert werden. Berlin ist da nur eines von vielen (hässlichen) Beispielen.


Stehe ich in einem solchen Gebäude bin ich nicht nur Christ oder religiös: Ich verneige mich vor den Menschen, die dort geschuftet und gearbeitet haben, ich stelle mir vor, wie die Leute hoch oben im Gewölbe hingen und Säulen und Figuren verbaut haben, Menschen beim Arbeiten unter den Trümmern eines Gerüsts begraben wurden. Und das kann ich auch als Atheist, Menschen Anerkennung zu zeigen. Oder kann ich den ersten Flug zum Mond nicht gut finden, weil der erste Mensch auf dem Mond Amerikaner gewesen ist? Ich verstehe diese Resignation, diese Ablehnung nicht. Vielleicht fehlt dem modernen (deutschen) Mensch heute einfach diese Identifikation, die beispielsweise die Franzosen mit "ihrer" Kirche haben.

Beispielhaft sei hier 1914 genannt, als die Deutschen im ersten Weltkrieg (1914) die Kathedrale von Reims beschossen, worauf die Kirche ausbrannte. Das Ereignis hatte vor allem symbolische Bedeutung und löste einen Propagandakrieg von größten Ausmaßen aus: Die Deutschen galten jetzt als Hunnen/ Vandalen, die in den Krieg gezogen seien, die französische Kultur zu zerstören. Der Flut von Propagandaschriften und Postkarten wurde von deutscher Seite mit der Einrichtung des „Kunstschutzes“ entgegnet, einer der Gruppe von Denkmalpflegern. In den 1920er Jahren war in Frankreich der Wieder*aufbau der Kathedrale heftig umstritten, auch weil man an die "Taten" der Deutschen erinnern wollte. Die Franzosen besitzen eine ganz eigene Form von Identität und Kulturstiftung, die für uns Deutsche nicht immer verständlich ist. Die Wunden von Reims auszuheilen hat bis nach den zweiten Weltkrieg gedauert.

Des weiteren, wäre ein Napoléon nicht in Notre-Dame gekrönt worden, hätte das ganz andere Auswirkungen gehabt.



Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Wolln wa nich, keen Berliner will dit Ding ham... Tejel und Schönefeld reichen uns zum abhebn.
> 
> und zum Vatikan, erst heut morgen gesehen, die Spenden nichts sondern schicken Gutachter oder Experten die sich dit da ankiekn solln aba Jeld ham se nich. Gloobe dit Vermögen vom Vatikan mit allen Aktien und Wertpapieren soll bei 15? Milliarden liegen.



Die Berliner gehören zu den größten Deppen seit Menschengedenken. Beispielhaft ist hier nur die Friedrichswerdersche Kirche zu nennen, die dank Arroganz, Ignoranz und Dummheit mittlerweile schwer beschädigt ist. Im übrigen ein säkularisierter Kirchenbau, bevor hier wieder jemand Papst, Vatikan oder ähnliches ruft. Ein Pfusch ohne Gleichen und weil manch jemand dachte, mit Geld ließen sich alle Probleme aus der Welt schaffen - blöd, wenn man weder dem Architekten und seinem Werk Achtung schenkt (Schinkel), noch sich mit dem Baugrund (Ufer der Spree) auseinandersetzt. Berliner Megalomanismus vom Feinsten.

Zurück zum Thema. In Deutschland hat die Kirchensteuer eine besondere Bewandtnis: Der deutsche Staat verpflichtete sich bei Inkrafttreten der Weimarer Verfassung am 14. August 1919, jährliche Entschädigungszahlungen an Religionsgesellschaften für die Enteignung von Kirchenbesitz im 18. und 19. Jahrhundert (Säkularisation). Also unrechtmäßige Enteignung von Besitzungen und da ist es erst einmal gleichgültig wer Besitzer ist, Enteignungen sind immer unrechtmäßig. Das mag der moderne Mensch heute nicht verstehen, rechtlich gesehen hat es festen Fuß. Deswegen gibt es beispielsweise auch in Elsass-Lothringen und in Österreich ebenfalls Kirchensteuern, weil diese eine ähnliche Rechtsauffassung haben (bzw. hatten).

Der Vatikan zahlt mit seinem Einnahmen im übrigen Mieten, Museen, Sanierungen der Einrichtungen, die dem Vatikan unterstellt sind (wie wir festgestellt haben gehören die französischen Kirchen dem Staat), des weiteren Krankenhäuser, Pflegeheime, Kindergärten und andere soziale Einrichtungen. Dazu kommen Schulen, die von vatikanischen Finanzen getragen werden, da die Bistümer teilweise in Afrika, Asien etc. viel zu arm sind, die Kosten stemmen zu können. Hinzu kommt, dass in dem Milliardenvermögen, dass viele immer benennen, vor allem Immobilien stecken. Gebäude, mit denen man heute nichts bezahlen kann aber Unterhalt kosten. Fragt doch mal alte Menschen, die in einem kirchlichen Altenheim wohnen und ganz froh sind, dass sie unterstützt werden. Das Immobilien heute auch eine nette Anlagemöglichkeit ist, dafür kann der Vatikan nun wahrlich nichts und dass es Aktien und Wertpapier gibt, genauso wenig.

Ich verstehe diese oberflächliche Quengelei einfach nicht. Setzt Euch doch mal konkret damit auseinander, das Kirchenrecht findet man auch online. Und alles zu verteufeln, weil irgendetwas nach Kirche "riecht", "aussieht" oder am Ende tatsächlich "dazugehört", ist völlig absurd. Für manch einen, für den das Leben nur aus Arbeit und dem täglichen Gezocke am heimischen Rechner und aus der Grillparty im heimischen Garten besteht, der braucht vermutlich keine Kultur - andere Menschen, die in ihrer Freizeit auch mal ein Museum besuchen oder tatsächlich noch Ostern feiern, sehr wohl. Leute wie Ihr würdet auch Museen abschaffen oder Bibliotheken verbrennen. Natürlich interessieren sich Leute wie Cobar nicht für große, alte Gebäude - braucht er für Grillparty, die Runde Fortnite oder körperliche Freuden auch nicht. Hauptsache man kann am Stammtisch anderen Leuten ihre Fehler und unreflektierten Schlechtigkeiten vorwerfen. Blöd nur, wenn man vor vielen Jahren Schule und die damit verbundene Bildung nicht ernst genommen hat und sich ergo auch für Kultur, Menschen und für "Gebäude" nicht interessiert. Solche Leute sind dann auch die ersten die schreien, wie doof Europäische Union und andere "Errungenschaften" doch seien. Die Grillwürstchen würden immer teurer - trotz EU - und bei Fortnite seien die Server nicht erreichbar (blödes Internet in Deutschland). Und das sind auch die ersten, die sich dann in öffentlichen Diskussionen angegangen fühlen...

Das hat nichts mit Ignoranz zu tun sondern mehr etwas mit fehlender Reflexionsfähigkeit. Nicht jeder Reddit-Post und jede Twitter-Nachricht besitzt die Lebensweisheiten, die sich mancher dahinter vorstellt. Anstatt bei Vatikan "viel Geld" zu schreien oder bei Notre-Dame "große alte Kirche" zu rufen, sollte man sich vielleicht einmal damit auseinander setzen und verstehen, was die einzelnen Dinge bedeuten.



Kartamus schrieb:


> Und plötzlich ist das Geld da und Millionen werden gesammelt und gespendet. Wie wäre es mal solche Summen von Geld für wirkliche Probleme zu sammeln?



Was auch nebenbei viele im "spenden" für diese "große alte Kirche" nicht verstehen. Es geht hier nicht bloß um Kirche,Religion oder bloß um oberflächlich festzustellen, wieso der Vatikan oder der Staat die Schäden nicht bezahlen kann. Mit Spenden zeigt man auch eine Form von Solidarität: Mich trifft eine Sache oder beschäftigt etwas und ich möchte etwas dafür tun. Wenn ich nun 30€ für den Wiederaufbau spende, mag das im Verhältnis zu den übrigen 500 Millionen keine große Rolle spielen, es zeigt aber die immense Bereitschaft vieler, sich damit auseinander zu setzen - vor allem die Bereitschaft vieler, die mit Religion *nichts *zu tun haben. Ein Zeichen von Solidarität, dass insbesondere in einer Welt wie unserer immens wichtig geworden ist. Die Notre-Dame von Paris steht für die Blütezeit europäischer Architektur und Kultur - eine Zeit, wo fast alle Menschen, die etwas auf sich hielten, in Paris studiert haben. Paris war zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Mittelpunkt der bekannten Welt. Heute sieht es zwar etwas anders aus, die Bedeutung dieser Kathedrale ist nachwievor ungebrochen. Der filigrane, gotische Sakralbau der Notre-Dame steht für die nationale Identität, in der sich das Erbe eines Kontinents widerspiegelt, die religiöse und kulturelle Bindekraft all des historischen Erbes, das wir unter dem Begriff des Abendlandes bezeichnen, beispielhaft als Spiegelbild der Zivilisation und der Literatur, der Kunst und der Musik: "Wer jemals vor der Kirche Notre-Dame stand, auf der kleinen Ile de la Cité, fühlte sich im Herzen Europas."

Finanzielle Armut kann man auch nicht einfach mit Geld beseitigen. Mit Geld Armut zu bekämpfen ist ein politische, oberflächliche Methode, die nur sehr punktuell hilft. Irgendwann geht es den Leuten genauso schlecht wie vorher. Geld ist vor allem für die Politik - auch in Bezug auf die "Gelbwesten" - immer die schnellste Möglichkeit "Leid" zu lindern. Die eigentlichen Probleme werden damit aber überdeckt. Afrikaner verwenden Spenden oder Entwicklungsgelder vorzugweise dafür, ihre Schleuser zu bezahlen, anstatt etwas für den Aufbau zu tun. Man denkt viel zu kurzfristig, wenn man meint, alles mit Geld zu lösen.

Und nebenbei bemerkt, manch geistige Armut, welcher man hier im Forum begegnet, kann man auch mit noch so viel Geld nicht aus der Welt schaffen. Und fehlende Bildung in Form von Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion ist auch selten nachholbar.


----------



## Fireball8 (18. April 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist.
> 
> Frankreich ist zentralistisch und laizistisch: 1905 gab es in Frankreich das  Gesetz zur Trennung von Kirche und Staat (französisch Loi relative à la séparation des Eglises et de l’Etat, damals ziemlich umstritten, wenn man in alte Zeitungen blickt. Der Staat hat in dem Jahr alle Kirchen als staatliche Gebäude übernommen und finanziert diese: Der Vatikan, das Bistum oder andere haben keine Möglichkeit finanziell mitzumischen. Aufgrund der strikten Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat finanziert sich die Kirche in Frankreich mit freiwilligen Beiträgen (Karfreitag ist hier übrigens der freiwillige Zahltag), damit wird aber nur Personal bezahlt.
> 
> ...



Schön geschrieben, danke 

Die Nörgler werden trotzdem wieder nicht zufrieden sein und weiter nörgeln.
Und heute abend schmeißen sie dann ihre 30 Cent Würstchen und 90 Cent Nackensteaks auf ihre 900€ Grills und nörgeln zusammen mit ihren Nörgel-Freunden, wie scheiße doch alles ist und warum denn nicht mehr für andere Dinge gespendet wird. Pure Heuchelei, aber hey, sie haben genörgelt, das macht sie glücklich 


Zum Thema: war echt irgendwie ziemlich geschockt, als ich davon hörte und hoffte auf einen schlechten Scherz. Ein wunderschönes Gebäude, in dem meine Freundin und ich vor vier Jahren nicht drin waren, weil die Schlange davor so unfassbar lang war. Jetzt ärgere ich mich echt ziemlich darüber.
Find's wirklich schade, dass Kultur und vor allem so prominente Wahrzeichen nur mit einem Schulterzucken wahrgenommen werden. Aber gut, kann man niemandem aufzwingen. 
Verstehe wohl irgendwie woher die "Nörgler-Sichtweise" kommt, aber ein bisschen mehr Reflexionsfähigkeit würde manch einem sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## riesenwiesel (18. April 2019)

Ist tatsächliche eine schöne Aktion.



Fireball8 schrieb:


> Die Nörgler werden trotzdem wieder nicht zufrieden sein und weiter nörgeln.
> Und heute abend schmeißen sie dann ihre 30 Cent Würstchen und 90 Cent Nackensteaks auf ihre 900€ Grills und nörgeln zusammen mit ihren Nörgel-Freunden, wie scheiße doch alles ist und warum denn nicht mehr für andere Dinge gespendet wird. Pure Heuchelei, aber hey, sie haben genörgelt, das macht sie glücklich


Dafür gibt es glatt ein Diplom im Schubladendenken von der Pippi Langstrumpf Universität


----------



## Fireball8 (18. April 2019)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Ist tatsächliche eine schöne Aktion.
> 
> 
> Dafür gibt es glatt ein Diplom im Schubladendenken von der Pippi Langstrumpf Universität



Achtung, vielleicht könnte ein Hauch Sarkasmus + Übertreibung drin stecken 
Wobei das Grillbeispiel viel zu oft traurige Wahrheit ist


----------



## riesenwiesel (18. April 2019)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Achtung, vielleicht könnte ein Hauch Sarkasmus + Übertreibung drin stecken


Die Pippi Langstrumpf Universität gibt es auch nicht wirklich :-/


----------



## Fireball8 (18. April 2019)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Die Pippi Langstrumpf Universität gibt es auch nicht wirklich :-/



WAS?!


----------



## Leuenzahn (18. April 2019)

Ja, hoffentlich wird der Dachstuhl etc. wieder sauber hergestellt. Im alten Stil, Holz, saubere Arbeit, das ganze Programm. Wird auch Zeit, daß die Kirche den Besitz wieder antritt, eigentlich die richtige Zeit für eine Übergabe. 

Was besonders verwundert, ist nun die Hetze, welche da unterschwellig gefahren wird. Wird fast der Verdacht geschürt, daß sich die Muslime darüber freuen würden, hab es heute in einem Springerblatt gelesen, kein Witz. Zuerst macht man die große Willkommenskultur und die kleine dicke Frau im Hosenanzug zu einer Herbergsgöttin und dann wird da derart Unfrieden gestiftet, nicht nur von neurechten Gruppierungen. Ich finde das ekelhaft.


----------



## MichaelG (19. April 2019)

Die Brandursachenermittlungen laufen Richtung technischem Defekt (Kurzschluß in der Elektro-Installation).


----------



## Martina (21. April 2019)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Wolln wa nich, keen Berliner will dit Ding ham... Tejel und Schönefeld reichen uns zum abhebn.
> 
> .



exakt so sieht es aus


----------



## BladeWND (21. April 2019)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das gejammert wird wofür Leute oder Unternehmen spenden! Was geht es einen an? Es ist deren Geld! Wenn ich für den Hasenzuchtverein spenden will und nicht für Kinder (als Beispiel) ist es meine Sache....
Man kann anderer Meinung sein, ja. Aber Kritik an jemanden der etwas macht üben sollte man einfach lassen, weil da sind wir wieder bei Punkt eins, es geht keinen an solange es nicht sein Geld ist.


----------



## Loosa (21. April 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Brandursachenermittlungen laufen Richtung technischem Defekt (Kurzschluß in der Elektro-Installation).



Komisch. Angeblich wird der Baustrom abends abgeschaltet, und das wird auch protokolliert und in der Sakristei hinterlegt. Oder so ähnlich. Das hätte ja eigentlich auffallen müssen.

Aber, wie so oft bei Unglücken, da kommen wohl mehrere Fehler zusammen. Etwa, dass bei dem ersten Feueralarm nichts entdeckt wurde.


----------

